# Flies in tank



## Tiffersue (Dec 3, 2008)

Hello, 
I'm new to this forum and have a problem that has been frustrating me for the last two months. I have three aquariums, a 30 gal hex upstairs, a 10 gal and 20 gal in the basement. The 20 gallon is a low maintenance planted tank. 
So here is the problem. Every morning,(I only see them in the morning) when I go to feed my fish upstairs I noticed there were little flies bouncing on the glass under the light on the canopy. On closer examination I notices that everything inside the tank and filter is covered with what looks like little threads, dark in color. I cleaned the tank good, and that helped a bit, but the flies were still there every morning. So three weeks ago I cleared out the entire tank. Moved the fish (8 platies, 1 corydora, 1 glow tetra) to the downstairs tanks, which only had a few ghost shrimp in the 10 gal and a corydora and snail in the 20. Everything was cleaned with hot water and bleach. Then rinsed, rinsed, rinsed, and allowed to dry out. I still have not put anything(except fish) from the 30 hex in another tank. 
Two weeks later, I went on vacation for 10 days. I just came back last night. I now have flies in the tanks in the basement. I don't know what to do. I don't want have to take everything apart and clean it again. But I want the flies gone already. Can anyone help??? I'm getting close to desperate. 

Here are links to photos.

Egg strings on rock


Flies on lid


----------



## lagniappe (Jan 11, 2008)

Tiffersue, It's very hard to tell from your pics, but I would guess that those are miges. I would also say that those strings are the young larvae living in their mucus shelters. Let them grow for a while,then take something(I'm brave and use my finger) to open up the mucus house. If you see the bright red larvae inside then it's Midges. These are so common and any standing water gets them quickly. We often buy these for our fish too! You see, the midge larvae is what we call bloodworms


----------

